# Please help me find



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 18, 2014)

Please help me locate heavy duty plactic cell trays that they seem to us alot of in Thailand and Tiwain. I found the larger size on OFE but called and they no longer carry them. These are the ones that are mostly open with a number of plastic strips holding the pot in. I attempted to copy the photo from OFE but wasn't able to. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 18, 2014)

have you checked Griffin?
i think it trays start on page 97
http://griffins.com/publications/catalog.asp


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 18, 2014)

Yea, I checked them and they don't have them.


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2014)

Jim's Orchid Supplies maybe? You might email Gothic Arch Greenhouses. They carry
a lot of things they don't advertise or so the representative told me when I ordered
my Aluminet.


----------



## Justin (Apr 19, 2014)

maybe hummert has them? not sure but worth checking-- that company has been very good to me in the past.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 19, 2014)

http://www.chulaorchids.com/html/pot_trays.html


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 22, 2014)

http://www.gardencityplastics.com/Trays/CarryTrays

No idea if they sent OS or have a distributor (if that's what you want)


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes, those are exactly what I'm looking for in all the sizes but they are in Australia. There must be distribultors here in the U.S. because I even saw them holding orchids for sale in a small chain speciality store called Trader Joes.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 22, 2014)

Chula Orchids? 

http://www.chulaorchids.com/html/pot_trays.html

They call it Pot Air Tray.. if you scroll down.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 22, 2014)

send GCP an email?


----------



## Ray (Apr 23, 2014)

eastjordanplastics.com, maybe?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 25, 2014)

Even, Chula is out. Seems like one dead end after another.


----------

